# Beretta A400



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm considering upgrading to a Beretta A400 and would like some feed back from people that have put one through a snow goose hunting season. I have been very impressed with my Xtrema and am curious if the A400 will hold up as well.


----------



## SnoStackerz (Jun 28, 2004)

I love my A400 Xtreme! I got mine in August and have shot a few cases of trap loads to heavy 3.5" of almost all ammo brands. I have put it through the test of rain, snow, dust, and chaff. I kept it clean in the layout blind but did not clean it throughout the season and performed flawlessly. I like a gun that can handle some dirt. Super easy takedown. There is no recoil to speak of. It is fast cycling. This is my favorite gun of all I have owned and used. With a mod choke with steel it throws some decent tight patterns too. I have made some rediculous shots laying on my back and shooting the gun upside down. No bruises or fat lips because there just isn't any recoil! All other guys I know that bought one love their's too.


----------



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for the response. Good to get a review from someone that actually uses one.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

A #1 here as well,after 15 years shooting benelli I made the switch,glad I did,plus unlike the xtrema the A400xtreme has a magizine extention available through both beretta and briley,just another + here for spring snows. :thumb:


----------



## drduck (Mar 14, 2009)

Bought a a400 xplor light KO last summer. Phenomenal gun. pulls apart to 5 pieces for easy field cleaning. No recoil. No jamming. Sadly there was something out of adjustment so shells were chewing out the receiver as they were ejected and the brass was scraping out the inside of the barrel assembly until the shell was fully lined up with the chamber. Beretta says it is "normal wear". Luckily the fabulous independent store I bought it from is replacing it with the a400 xplor action.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

There the best shotgun made.


----------



## KZ3 (Jan 27, 2006)

It's interesting to hear that a few of you guys have zero jamming issues with 3.5 inch shells in your A400s. Two guys in our snow goose crew brought them out last year. Nothing but problems with them but only shooting 3.5 inch shells. Anything smaller they function perfect, but 3.5s they are not reliable. They kept those guns and used them again this year. Same story, they run into problems shooting the 3.5 shells. One additional problem with one this year is his end cap blew off his magazine tube. I actually read on here that it happened to somebody else as well. I shoot the original xtrema as does another guy in our crew. Tons of ammo run through both of them and they don't skip a beat and love the gun. One of the guys that has the 400 just sent me this email today. I thought it was an interesting read and shows others are having issues as well. I think if you have a gun that works, KEEP IT!



> I don't know if this is accurate or not, also not sure if this is the same jamming issue DMC is showing - but I found this post on another forum about the jamming issues with 3.5" shells. This is from the Alberta Outdoors Forums and was posted about 4 weeks ago:
> 
> (Quote)
> I wanted to put this onto the interweb for all those that come after me with the same problem. Many hours of Google did not reveal my answer - after this post it should for the next guy.
> ...


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

SnoStackerz said:


> I love my A400 Xtreme! I got mine in August and have shot a few cases of trap loads to heavy 3.5" of almost all ammo brands. I have put it through the test of rain, snow, dust, and chaff. I kept it clean in the layout blind but did not clean it throughout the season and performed flawlessly. I like a gun that can handle some dirt. Super easy takedown. There is no recoil to speak of. It is fast cycling. This is my favorite gun of all I have owned and used. With a mod choke with steel it throws some decent tight patterns too. I have made some rediculous shots laying on my back and shooting the gun upside down. No bruises or fat lips because there just isn't any recoil! All other guys I know that bought one love their's too.


Same as me. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

KZ3
I looked into this claim and "yes" there is an issue with 3.5 ammo,however beretta claims this issue is with hyper sonic ammo,as these spent shells are 1/8" longer than normal 3.5 ammo.No issues with 3.5 hevi shot ammo for us anyway~.


----------

